# Instructor Therapist Jobs



## Jenny93 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi, My name is Jen and I am an Instructor Therapist for children with Autism and am thinking about moving to Italy in October and was wondering if there was a website where I coud find English speaking families looking for a therapist for thier child.

This would be great help to me and any other info you might have!


----------

